# Bathroom Barn Door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just not a great choice of door for a bathroom, there's just no good way to soundproof or even seal good enough to keep bathroom odors out of the living space.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

The only thing I can think of would be to pipe in some competing noise.


----------



## luckyclovette (Oct 11, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Just not a great choice of door for a bathroom, there's just no good way to soundproof or even seal good enough to keep bathroom odors out of the living space.


 I don't care so much about odors. Although I agree that this is a separate concern.

My primary concern is the noise.

I have a very unique issue. We had stackable washer dryers in our bathroom. I wanted side-by-side washer dryers. stackable or side-by-side washer dryers - either way, there's no way to get them through the doorway without taking off the whole framing (the opening was only 24 inches wide). Now the opening is 30 inches wide. The issue with a regular door here is that you can't even open the door without hitting the dryer.

A pocket door would have been a good option if we had enough wall space.

I absolutely LOVE the look of the barn doors. But, for a bathroom it is not the best option (as I have learned the very hard way). :vs_cry:

So now I am trying to make the most of the situation. Gosh, I hate having small spaces.


----------



## luckyclovette (Oct 11, 2016)

What do people think about trying something like this:

Soundproofing Acoustic Door Insulation Seals

http://www.audimutesoundproofing.co...gclid=CI2V2bWJ088CFYpehgod0oEP1g&onatalp=1492

http://www.audimutesoundproofing.co...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CPTbl5SL088CFY5ahgodf5MA5g


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Likely to make little difference, other than how easily the door slides, IMO.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you have enough room to enclose the toilet?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

stick\shift said:


> The only thing I can think of would be to pipe in some competing noise.


 
Exactly. A cheap (=load) bathroom fan.


----------



## luckyclovette (Oct 11, 2016)

ZTMAN said:


> Do you have enough room to enclose the toilet?


 Unfortunately no. Great Idea though!

The bathroom has a fan. I just hate explaining to people (guests), "Hey, you have to turn on the fan otherwise we can hear you pee." LOL! Or, is it possible for 1 switch to turn on the light and fan together??? I would have no clue how to do it though. :surprise:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Having the fan come on with the light was my first thought.

Might have to run a cable to get this to work but we can walk you through it if you don't want to pay an electrician.


----------



## luckyclovette (Oct 11, 2016)

stick\shift said:


> Having the fan come on with the light was my first thought.
> 
> Might have to run a cable to get this to work but we can walk you through it if you don't want to pay an electrician.


 Yes, this is an excellent idea! the switches are right next to each other. If only I could duct tape them together so they both go on and off together! :laughing:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Close, what you want is actually called a pigtail and it sounds like you will not need to run any cable.

Turn off the breaker(s) which control the two switches and remove the cover plate and screws holding the switches in place and let us know what you see.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a way and it is not to difficult.

How wide is the gap between the wall and the door?

You need a stop (wood strip) nailed to the wall side of the door on the side that is away from the opening.

Then another stop strip on the wall placed so that door stop strip butts up against the wall stop when the door is closed.

Rather like the stop seal on a sliding patio door.

a foam strip stuck to one of the stops might be good for a bit more sound stopping,


----------

